# Halloween Meme Wars...(?) Both funny, Serious...etc



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll start


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

IowaGuy said:


> I'll start
> View attachment 732208


I seriously needed this one in my life. Thank you!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

😊


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## JeffnStein (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Nightbird (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)




----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

MT_Grave said:


> View attachment 745610


Hahaha! That's a good one. 😆


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MT_Grave said:


> View attachment 745610


Ain’t it the truth! You can’t vacuum it. If you have glitter anywhere, everything has glitter. It’s seriously the STD of the craft world! 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

My new most favorite observation of ALL time!!!


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Chela625 (7 mo ago)




----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------

